# Canon EOS WebCam Utility for Mac



## BuzzMachine (May 30, 2020)

Tried connecting OBS with the EOS WebCam Utility for Mac with both my m50 and EOS-R. Neither works. Interesting thing is, on Google Meet the EOS WebCam Utility (Mac) works just great. Problem can't be a cable, firmware (updated on both cameras), or the computer, as quite obviously it would not come up (EOS WebCam Utility) as an option in Google Meet if those other components weren't working. So... I'm missing something in OBS. Anyone have any ideas? Looking for help from anyone using an M50 with this, as that will be my main webcam. Thanks in advance!


----------



## BuzzMachine (May 30, 2020)

Any help would be much appreciated. Quite frustrating, as this appears to be an OBS issue, yet others seem to have been able to get it to work using this gear:
- Mac computer
- Canon EOS WebCam Utility
- OBS

Like I mentioned above, it works just fine within Google Meet, so it's definitely not a camera setting, cable, input issue.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## BuzzMachine (May 30, 2020)

And... no... the EOS Utility is not running on my Mac, because I've never ever installed or used the EOS Utility on my computers. So, this very common issue with using the EOS WebCam Utility and OBS is not the problem, most certainly.


----------



## BuzzMachine (Jun 2, 2020)

Alright... Looks like I have a solution: I had selected 24fps in OBS, but it needs to be 30fps. So, that issue is solved.

Now, just the overall resolution and slight audio lag. I'm using a mid-2015 MacBook Pro with the following specs:

2.4 GHz Quad Core i7
16 GB 1600 MHz DDR3
Intel Iris Pro 1536 MB Graphics card

I'm thinking that is plenty of power to handle OBS and the Canon EOS WebCam Utility. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## 5horas (Jun 5, 2020)

BuzzMachine said:


> Alright... Looks like I have a solution: I had selected 24fps in OBS, but it needs to be 30fps. So, that issue is solved.
> 
> Now, just the overall resolution and slight audio lag. I'm using a mid-2015 MacBook Pro with the following specs:
> 
> ...


The best solution I had found so far was a Youtube video explaining how to use window capture and and crop the live stream from the EOS Utility. As a matter of fact I entered here today just to share this but... the solution you got is so much better  :D

Thanks a lot


----------



## Philbuluk (Aug 24, 2020)

Hi there,

Use a preset and set it to 960x540. It has taken me a whole evening to get my Canon SL2 200D to work with OBS but it is looking ok now. I first had a grey screen only when I'd selected EOS web utility then I went into the settings and messed around with them a bit. Did what a previous poster did and set the frame rate to 30fps but also changed the video from partial to Full which immediately resulted in me getting a picture.


----------

